# Wisconsin Public Land Halloween Buck



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally was able to take advantage of Wisconsin’s nonresident first time buyer discount license. It’s $79 and for the area I am hunting I was also given two doe tags at no charge. 
I am hunting the western part of the state, known as the driftless area. It is beautiful here and worth the price of admission. I will apologize in advance for my low quality pictures...

Tonight was my second night hunting a piece of public. My first sit was to identity where the bedding area was and what wind would be best. Tonight I moved within 100yards of the bedding, found 5 or so scrapes in a small area, climbed a tree and waited. With about 15 minutes of light left I heard a buck grunting up the hill from me, I responded with some aggressive grunts. A minute or two later from the bedding area comes what I believe to be a 3 1/2 year old 8 point. I grunted to stop him at 20 yards, the 2blade rage did its job and he went less than 30 yards.
I was about a mile and a half from my truck, so I packed up my climber and hiked out. I returned to the deer with my pack and proceeded to quarter and break the deer down. One trip out and my Wisconsin hunt was complete!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Good job on a great public land buck Steely! 

I've been fishing the driftless once or twice a year (the fly fishing rival's northern Michigan) for the last 5 years or so and absolutely love the area. While I've been thinking of doing a hunting trip, I haven't managed to yet find the time. However, the public land spot I hunt just south of the driftless in NW IL has been overrun with pressure lately, so I may give it a whirl in the next year or two. If you decide to do it again next year, feel free to reach out and maybe we could meet up.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Good work! I love seeing a hunt come together for someone like it did for you. I know there was probably a lot work behind the scenes for you that paid off. Still going after some does?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

dpweurding said:


> Good work! I love seeing a hunt come together for someone like it did for you. I know there was probably a lot work behind the scenes for you that paid off. Still going after some does?


Thanks! Sometimes everything does go according to plan . Halloween has always been good to me, I shot an 8 point on North Manitou Island last Halloween too. No I am going home to go after a Michigan buck


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

No cwd issues with that buck!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations. When did they start the discounted first license? Either they didn't have it 10 years ago or I got taken 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

BucksandDucks said:


> Congratulations. When did they start the discounted first license? Either they didn't have it 10 years ago or I got taken
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I believe in the last 5 years they started it. You have to ask specifically for it when buying liscence. I had a friend hunt Wisconsin last year and payed full price. Great deal though, good excuse to hunt some new country!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

WMU05 said:


> Good job on a great public land buck Steely!
> 
> I've been fishing the driftless once or twice a year (the fly fishing rival's northern Michigan) for the last 5 years or so and absolutely love the area. While I've been thinking of doing a hunting trip, I haven't managed to yet find the time. However, the public land spot I hunt just south of the driftless in NW IL has been overrun with pressure lately, so I may give it a whirl in the next year or two. If you decide to do it again next year, feel free to reach out and maybe we could meet up.
> View attachment 337040
> ...


What beautiful scenery in that picture.


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

So you guys are saying first time non resident hunters in Wisconsin get a discounted rate?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

lumpy0910 said:


> So you guys are saying first time non resident hunters in Wisconsin get a discounted rate?


Yes, $79 for the archery license which came with two doe tags for the area I hunted.


----------



## Matt79 (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great buck! Congrats


----------

